# Optima Battery



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a red top optima battery in their sentra? If so could you give me the numbers off the top? the auto parts store doesn't know what kind i'd need. He said that the posts are reversed , negative on left positive on right, any mod to the wire length required? Please tell me as much as possible about it I can't find any info on them. Thanks!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

dude search...i have a redtop...and as far as i know, there is only one redtop


----------



## l.v.99ga16 (Jul 29, 2003)

i got a red top also
when i got mine at autozone there were two batteries, the difference was the cold crank amps
the lower cca will work for you and it fit in my car with no fitment issues
also they matched the price with costco---$99 for the higher cca red top


----------



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *dude search...i have a redtop...and as far as i know, there is only one redtop *



Good job, mclaren fuck 1, why dont you reply with something useful besides " I have one" you know how to read, right? You didn't even come close to answering any question I had. Don't write on this thread no more you dont know - from +


----------



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

l.v.99ga16 said:


> *i got a red top also
> when i got mine at autozone there were two batteries, the difference was the cold crank amps
> the lower cca will work for you and it fit in my car with no fitment issues
> also they matched the price with costco---$99 for the higher cca red top *


Thanks man, at least you know what I'm talking about. Do you have a system hooked to it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BudRacing8 said:


> *Good job, mclaren fuck 1, why dont you reply with something useful besides " I have one" you know how to read, right? You didn't even come close to answering any question I had. Don't write on this thread no more you dont know - from + *


 Ur the one that needs to chill, there are plenty of topics and pics around the forum that could easily answer your question. You can also see for yourself at Optima's website.

Actually, there are 2 different red top batteries that'll work in ur car, the 34/78 and the 75/35. The 34/78 is the most common one. There's no such thing as the terminals being on the wrong side or not reaching. All batteries mount the same way and if it's wrong, jus turn it 180* and it'll mount just the same as the previous battery that was in there.

There are many rides in the member's rides area that have the optima red-top, including me. A simple look would answer your question. We don't like to be rude here, but we want members to search more before they ask questions. This forum has been around for over a year and most anything you can think to ask has been covered thoroughly.


----------



## BudRacing8 (Sep 17, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Ur the one that needs to chill, there are plenty of topics and pics around the forum that could easily answer your question. You can also see for yourself at Optima's website.
> 
> Actually, there are 2 different red top batteries that'll work in ur car, the 34/78 and the 75/35. The 34/78 is the most common one. There's no such thing as the terminals being on the wrong side or not reaching. All batteries mount the same way and if it's wrong, jus turn it 180* and it'll mount just the same as the previous battery that was in there.
> 
> There are many rides in the member's rides area that have the optima red-top, including me. A simple look would answer your question. We don't like to be rude here, but we want members to search more before they ask questions. This forum has been around for over a year and most anything you can think to ask has been covered thoroughly. *


I didn't need your opinion, 99ga16 done helped me bro! If you turn your battery 180 degrees its going to be sideways, how would that help anything?, and the post are reversed, they sit way up front instead of in the back, why don't you search for granny car?, It pulls up yours.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BudRacing8 said:


> *If you turn your battery 180 degrees its going to be sideways, how would that help anything*


WRONG, if you turned it 90 degrees it would be sideways. turning it 180 degrees would make it like this: 

before: + -
after: - +


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

BudRacing8 said:


> *Good job, mclaren fuck 1, why dont you reply with something useful besides " I have one" you know how to read, right? You didn't even come close to answering any question I had. Don't write on this thread no more you dont know - from + *


and seriously, don't come on here with attitude. if you wanted to find usefull information you coulda used the SEARCH button.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BudRacing8 said:


> *I didn't need your opinion, 99ga16 done helped me bro! If you turn your battery 180 degrees its going to be sideways, how would that help anything?, and the post are reversed, they sit way up front instead of in the back, why don't you search for granny car?, It pulls up yours. *


 You are the biggest idiot I've ever seen. You apparently never passed 5th grade or else you'd know that 180 degrees is not sideways. A battery will mount either way (see below)

You are one real bitch ass punk. Funny how you can try and make fun of my car when you drive the exact same car as me, same year even. You're a fucking moron. You have fun talking to me like that if that's what gets you off. You're not hurting anyone around here by acting like a bitch, it just goes to show what an asshole you really are and why you cry yourself to sleep at night. Must be a lonely life. Go ahead and act like an asshole but I know you would straighten your shit if you were talking to me face to face. You know you would have a 15" breakerbar going straight through your skull.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pic:


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Holy crap that is a lot of attitude from someone trying to get help. I'm downright amazed. That would be like going into the parts store and saying, "I know you guys are all fucking morons, so could you tell me about your red top batteries?"


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haHAHAHAHAHHhahahaha.... this is just too funny... let me get the marshmallows... what flaming...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

BudRacing8 said:


> *Good job, mclaren fuck 1, why dont you reply with something useful besides " I have one" you know how to read, right? You didn't even come close to answering any question I had. Don't write on this thread no more you dont know - from + *





BudRacing8 said:


> *Does anyone have a red top optima battery in their sentra?*





McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *dude search...i have a redtop... *



still think i didnt answer your question?

thats what i thought

o and uh, if youre going to yell at me and call me names and shit, use somewhat correct english, cause if i cant understand it, i cant get offended now can i. and of course you want me to get offended, so use correct english


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know I was nice before, I provided part numbers, I told him what will fit and answered his question, I took a sec to draw out and upload a pic and I even explained why we use the search tool as nice as I could put it. This guy has to be the lowest form of unsocial life to crawl out of the trailer park. No class, no self control, just one lonely piece of human garbage that doesn't know when to keep his mouth shut.

I swear the guy is an idiot b/c apparently he doesn't have the capacity to understand that if it fits in McLaren's car and 99ga's car and my car, it's going to fit in his car b/c we all own the same fucking car.

He could have learned everything he needed to know by A. going to optima's website (optimabatteries.com) B. Taking a 5 second look at any of the 100+ Sentra engine bay pics shown in the member's rides section, or C. Walking into any one of at least a dozen auto parts stores within his area and taking 2 minutes to choose the battery and walk out (there are only 2 12V red tops to choose from and they both work in our cars).


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

niky said:


> *haHAHAHAHAHHhahahaha.... this is just too funny... let me get the marshmallows... what flaming... *


yeah, this shit is NUTS

SOMEBODY forgot to take his prozac


----------

